# SW MO - Pedigreed Satin Rabbits for sale



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I have three 10 week old Satins - a Chinchilla buck, a Broken Black buck, and a Broken Black doe. Pedigrees available if you want them. They would be great for breeding, show, or pets. They have been handled frequently and are very gentle.

The doe is not suitable for show because she had nestbox eye as a kit so one eye does not open as wide as the other (she can see fine though - it's just cosmetic).

The pictures are in order of Chin buck, BB buck, BB doe. PM me if interested. We are in Kimberling City (near Branson) but get to Nixa/Ozark/Springfield regularly.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

$35 each, includes pedigree.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Oops. I meant $25 each. Thanks.


----------

